# Is it possible that i can install a rear window defogger?



## XxChevy-HDxX (Jul 15, 2010)

Hey guys i have been looking for some one to put a rear window defogger is it possble or not?


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

Don't see why not. Back in the day when rear window defoggers were not normal standard equipment on most cars we used to install them ourselves. You should be able to buy a kit to hook one up from a local parts store. Its not quite the same as an OEM kit, the wires are alot fatter for example, but it helps keep you from busitng it when you put it in.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

just wire it to a switch in the dash


----------



## XxChevy-HDxX (Jul 15, 2010)

I have a space where you can put it in dash its the spot where the rear window defogger is supposed to be but my truck didnt come with... so now i know it is possible where can i get one that is in my boston area?


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

XxChevy-HDxX;1061261 said:


> I have a space where you can put it in dash its the spot where the rear window defogger is supposed to be but my truck didnt come with... so now i know it is possible where can i get one that is in my boston area?


 Go to a Salavge Yard buy a OEM rear glass with one, find a truck in the Salavge yard and buy the harness and switch.

Mike


----------



## XxChevy-HDxX (Jul 15, 2010)

flykelley;1061320 said:


> Go to a Salavge Yard buy a OEM rear glass with one, find a truck in the Salavge yard and buy the harness and switch.
> 
> Mike


Well ill take a look Thank you for the help what about like autozone?


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

any auto parts store should have an aftermarket one or be able to get it


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

I would love to put a small strip maybe 2 inches on my windshield


----------



## XxChevy-HDxX (Jul 15, 2010)

hydro_37;1061462 said:


> any auto parts store should have an aftermarket one or be able to get it


Yeah that was i was thinking to ill drop in by auto zone and napa tomorrow


----------

